# Introducing Zig and Zag



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Well I just couldn't help myself...

and now....

Introducing Zig and Zag!!!

My latest two little pidgie babies 

They are currently five days old and are very healthy...they were both born bright pink with only a little fluff!!

Here is their new album with daily pics so far:

http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&subdir=Zig and Zags Album

Regards
Alaska


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my goodness!!!! They are so tiny!!!!!! and what cuties already!!! Please keep posting pics as they mature so we can see what beauties they develope into...thats great! What lovely little babies!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Aren't they cute!!!!  Seem like your little family is growing rather rapidly. There just seems to always be a new couple of additions to your group 

They are really adorable and I'm SURE they will grow up to be more stunning coloured beauties like the others. Like the names too, perhaps ZigZagmarquis(Tim) can be the honourary godfather from overseas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, my....they are absolutely adorable.  

How many pigeons do you have now, Alaska? You must have quite a wonderful crowd.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Alaska, another blessed event. How I envy you. A lot of times one baby is larger but these look to be the same size. Loved the shot with the egg shell - I guess baby was tired after all that work getting out. Thank you.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Alaska!*

or should I say "G'Day!" (sorry, it's all those Crocodile Dundee movies!!) 

Boy, am I glad YOU pick the names! You would really have us going with your prolific pijjies! LOL  

Now, we have 2 more to watch develop! How fun! So - is anyone else in line to lay and hatch - so we can be prepared???  

Watching your lovely guys grow and develop into spectacular examples of their breed is quite a sight!

I have to admit, in all honestly, that ELLE has a very SPECIAL place in my heart! BUT, watching all develop is LOTS OF FUN!! Many thanks! Your threads are ALWAYS a READ NOW!

BTW, since you live in AUSTRALIA, how did you come up with Alaska?????

Darn, I was so excited with your latest thread I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I just love seeing pics of new babies, especially when I wll get to see them grow day by day! Can't wait to what they will look like!

Denise


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Alaska,

Nice baby pictures! Say, I am curious...did you name them after our member...ZigZag Marquis?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

it's always nice to see babies.. they look healthy and happy... Like ALL your birds... Must be the nice weather Down Under!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for all your replies.
As of today I now have 11 pigeons.
To think I just started of with my Cecil and now look where I am....lol
These little two both came out pinker than the others, and by the fluff I am thinking they are both Dilute Girls, and unlike the others that had the larger and smaller baby together, these two remain near identical in size.
You know the best thing about the egg shell shot was the fact that Ruby (their mother) had already collected the egg shells and placed them together like this to the side! What a neat and tidy little mum she is 
I didn't realise we had a member called ZigzagMarquis, does he post here often? I was trying really hard to find names for these two...I even looked up a thesaurus and baby names online...lol. Perhaps I should enlist your help in naming future pidgies, I am running out of names 
BTW, I had an Alaskan Malamute dog a few years back that was named Alaska, unfortunately she passed away from cancer. I use her name as my nick in remembrance of her, she was truly a beautiful animal.
Wow..all this time and now I get two references to me living in Australia in the same thread, and even a reference to that really bad movie Croc Dundee!
Lol...is that what you guys think we are like here...not even close 
However being in the southern hemisphere it is the beginning of summer here and todays temp just hit 39C (102F), so it does help keep the babies nice and warm!
Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and here is todays day 6 happy snap:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day6_-zz.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Zig and Zag*

certainly look like they are eating 24/7  Neither looks like they are not being fed! Can't wait to see them with feathers...You are doing quite well with names...keep up the good work!

Didn't mean to insult y'all by mentioning the C. Dundee movies. Actually, they seemed quite popular here and I, for one, have all three and enjoyed them immensely. Of course, like the U.S., Australia is very diverse. I wonder how much impact the C.D. movies had on the tourist business? Do you think those who came to see the Crocodile Dundee "Australia" had a rude awakening??? I don't remember if you have ever mentioned anything about the area in which you live. I, for one, would be interested in hearing more. Are there other pigeon fanciers near you? I know we have had at least one other member from Australia - any of them near you?

I sure can relate to your temps. When we reach our summer in Arizona, the temps will easily reach that and beyond...luckily, I love the heat...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish we had a little of that heat here in NC.  I think the high today was 29 which is a bit cold for us. Couldn't even take Otis and Mr. H out to the aviary.

Maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Zig and Zag have reached day 7, and both are just starting to show pin feathers. Looks like Zig may be a Dun (Charcoal) Colour, and Zag looks like she may be another Recessive Yellow (Honey) Colour. Still a bit early to be totally certain. Here is a pic of them today showing their first little pins.
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day7zz.jpg
As for Dundee, those movies were based on a stereotypical representation of what people 'overseas' like to think of what Australia is like. The fact that they were quite popular in the US proves the people who made these movies did their homework well. I guess it's similar to the way Americans and Canadians are sometimes represented on shows here in AU.
It's all just to make the shows/movies popular, and quite often only a generalisation or altogether incorrect.
I myself live in towards Sydney (Australia's most urban city), and movies like Dundee are quite unlike my surroundings. We don't have kangaroos, koalas and emus walking down the street, we have to go to zoos to see them 
At any rate, most 'Australian' Movies are nothing like the real lives we lead here, that are not very different to yours over there.

As for Pigeon Fanciers, I know of about a dozen around my local area who I met while looking for a partner for Cecil, all are extremely kind good people..infact I don't think I have met a pigeon fancier yet that hasn't been a great person. Plus I know of many others who are scattered around in different spots around AU. Many of my main contacts for Pigeons are based in the US and Canada and England. It's a small world with internet access 

PS. I'll swap you a bit of cool weather for a bit of warmth 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

I am having problems tonight at work accessing your site, but I know it's a problem on my end. The computers here and our internet is very unpredictable. So, I'll have to wait until morning to view your lovely new pictures

Yes, I meant to ask you, have you been bothered at all or have had any problems with the rioters in the city? I've been reading and watching the news reports about the race riots going on in Sydney these last few days! 

Oh and..."*once a jolly spragman camped by a billabong...under the shade of a coolabong tree...", *LOL! Good ole Slim Dusty


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the update,*

Alaska! BOTH with Zig and Zag and about your area. And yes, you are correct, it's a small world and getting smaller - technology CAN be wonderful.

When I looked at your latest picture, Zig and Zag look like twins! Wouldn't it be funny if they BOTH were the same color? What are the chances of that?

Maggie would be MORE than happy to exchange some temps with you!  I would be willing to do the same but I'm afraid that our high 60s and low 70s wouldn't be much help!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maggie sure would love to exchange temps. It is absolutely raw here, sleet and freezing rain this am, multiple wrecks all over the place. All the freezing stuff has melted but brrrrr - we're just not used to this weather. The husband still went out about 9 am to check out the ferals he feeds. Hope tomorrow is better.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Geez....those are some happy, content little cuties! Mom and dad are certainly feeding them well.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Day 8's happy snap:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day8zz.jpg
Today was the first day out of the nest for them as I banded their legs, a few small squeaks, but I think they both handled it rather well 
Afterwards they both sat in the corner and squeaked at each other for a while...lol.
Zig and Zag are showing more feathers, and it doesn't look as though they will be the same colour, however they do remain near identical in size, and even in feather development. You can almost place a copy of Zig over Zag and they look nearly identical.
As for feeding, their crops are almost larger than their bodies...great job Cecil and Ruby for being eager pidgie stuffers!
Now comes the best week ahead, as they start to get and open out their pin feathers...I love this time the best.
Brad, Apart from news stories and people around generally discussing the issue I haven't heard or seen too much about it. There is general unease and tension around the issue, it remains to be seen if anything else continues from it. Unfortunately all people are not as evolved as the general Pigeon Fancier community 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*To Maggie*

and any who wish warmer temps...the papers have been full of storms, snow, freezing rains, etc.! I know that some of this is par for the course in our more northern states.  

*Neverless,* I will do my BEST to send LOTS of WARMER temperature THOUGHTS...oh yes, with SUN, of course...  

The cooler temps we will send to Alaska!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just look at those beautiful babies!. I love them so much at this age. Their little bodies are so soft and new. Their newly opened eyes don't seem quite focused at this age and their almost translucent beaks are even pretty. It is at this age that you can put them against your face and they will nuzzle you so softly and make their baby noises. Pure heaven. Thanks, Alaska, for sharing your babies with us.  

Shi, thanks for the warm thoughts. It is much better today - the sun is actually out and no ice. Thank you.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I nominate*

Zig and Zag as BEST FED PIGEON BABIES of the year!  

Cecil and Ruby SHOULD raise LOTS of babies with the care they give!! They also deserve being PIGEON PARENTS OF THE YEAR!  

Thanks, Alaska...your threads with your exceptional pijjies are a joy to follow!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.
I've been busy snapping away every day to capture Zig and Zags progress through their feather opening week 
Here is the daily list to get you up to date:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day9zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day10zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day11zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day12zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day13zz.jpg

Did you notice on Day 11 they were holding hands smiling at each other...I think this shot has to be my new avatar 










Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alaska,

What a precious picture. They are looking at each other like they are seing their reflection in the mirror, only a different color... .


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

LOVE the new pictures....they are so adorable and day #11 is just precious Your birds have the sweetest little babies and you have excellent picture taking skills 

P.S. I'm relieved to hear that the riots aren't affecting you or your area.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great Shot!*

Talk about being in the right place at the right time!!  

I'm glad you showed the enlarged picture. The Avatar is too small for any great details but now we know what it really shows! 

Mmmm, wonder if Zig and Zag are male and female? If so, they look like they will be mates for life...starting very young showing affection already!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I repeat - I'm jealous. I wish all the forum members would have the opportunity to be around babies at this age. Working with ferals we rarely get them in at that age and most of the time they are injured. But, even then, they are the sweetest, gentlest little things. I want to hold them all the time but I can't because I know I have to release them later on and can't let them bond too much. But I cheat  often and hope that their time in the aviary after they are weaned will overcome that tameness.

Zig and Zag are so beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Alaska, That is a the cutest photo! You should enter that one in a contest or possibly sell it to a greeting card company!

Denise


----------



## earlsmom (Dec 2, 2005)

*precious!*

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful pictures, they are just too cute. Makes me want to hold and nuzzle them. Babies are so warm, the new feathers felt so good on the face and they would "play preen" my hair, eyelashes and nose!  This was the age when I would pull the cockatiels to finish up hand raising. I only raised little Popcorn the Pigeon but babies are babies, and they have that special smell of new feathers and the shiny feather sheath dust. You are so blessed to have these guys! I feel some baby lust coming on, maybe be lucky this spring with Earl and his Girl? 
Everyone have a Wonderful Christmas!

Jody


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Alaska, what a wonderful picture!!! Their little heads look like they have crew cuts - CUTE! In addition to being incredibly adorable, it also is a great shot of the developing feather fields. Who could look at them and not smile.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those babies are just way, way, way too adorable .. they are so cute it's almost painful to look at them  

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

o wow how absoultely adorable. they are going to grow up to be just wonderful congratulations


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
thanks again for all your comments 
I hope everyone had a great christmas and you are all looking forward to a great new years!!
Here are the latest pics of Zig and Zag:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day15zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day16zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day17zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day18zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day19zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day20zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day21zz.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day22zz.jpg

They are actually 21 days old today, I mucked up a little on the day numbers 

And I thought I'd throw in an older pic of Elle with her dad Ash when she was only six days old just for the memories:









Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, those pictures of Zig and Zag are precious. But, that picture of Elle and her dad, Ash, still remains one of my all time favorites.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Zig and Zag*

remind me of Baldy and Fluff. They are getting so big and good looking!

I was wondering how you were doing - thanks for the update!

ELLE will ALWAYS be extra special to me! What a bird! What is she up to nowadays?

Hope you had a great holiday season and best wishes for a TERRIFIC 2006 !


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

alaska said:


> Well I just couldn't help myself...
> 
> and now....
> 
> ...


What wonderful pictures. Loved seeing the progression as they grew.
Brownieluv


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alaska, those pictures of Zig and Zag are precious. But, that picture of Elle and her dad, Ash, still remains one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Maggie


I agree, that picture is amazing. I'm so jealous, I want baby pigeons too.
Brownieluv


----------

